# Should I have more than one Arulius Barb?



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

*Need advice on Arulius Barbs?*

Hello, I currently have one Arulius Barb. I talked to the fish expert at my local petstore says I'm better off with just one because this type of fish favor better water quality over company of other Arulius Barbs/fish. I know these are schooling fish and he says this is true but they are okay by themselves as long as their water quality is good and would even prefer being alone if it means the water quality stays good. I was going to buy at least two more which would have been a $10 sale but he talked me out of it. I've done a lot of research on these fish but now I'm not sure what to believe. Does anyone know if this is true or have any advice for me?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

How big is your tank..... as far as keeping good WQ, that is your job, Weekly water changes 20% of the tank water, vacume the gravel in a 4 section pattern one section each week and you will have good WQ. As far as have one schooling fish, IMO your are correct in thinking that your little friend would like to have some play mates. Barbs are know to be a bit fin nippy but when kept in correct numbers fin nipping can all most be stopped in community tanks. Meaning they fish are not stressed, and last out. Now there are fish that like to be completely alone.


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

I just have a small tank right now because he is still very little. I plan on upgrading to a larger tank, 20 gallons or more. I was wondering other than the Arulius Barbs what other fish would you suggest adding? I like the Rosy Barbs and Golden Barbs but I'm looking for more suggestions. 

I'm not sure why the fish guy at the pet store would discourage me from buying more fish when they are naturally schoolers???


----------

